# -AC- cutting log - Gotta get lean babaaaay!!



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

UPDATE PICS PAGE 6

Hey everyone.

My name is adam and i am fatter than i wish to be.

On june 10th i am going to ibiza and i will count this as the start of my summer. for this reason i have decided that i must be ripped to fcuk by this date.

therefore i am starting this log so that you can enjoy watching my amazing transformation, whilst simultaneously cheering me on and giving me helpful tips and hints along the way.

I have cut in the past rather successfully so am hoping to at least achieve an 8/10 on the 'man that dude has some sick abs' scale.

my main aims:

get below 8-10% bodyfat - should be pretty easy as i lose fat easily

dont lose all of my muscle (dont have all that much anyway)

be able to do a full planche - this is a strang one but as im getting lighter i imagine it will get easier and it looks freaking awesome.

be so sexy that i get with any girl i desire in ibiza.

Here is my plan for the 8 week diet and training programme.

*Training plan - *

*Weekly breakdown*

*Week 1+ 2*

Mon - Chest + abs

Tuesday - Back + biceps

Wednesday - Abs + 1 hour cardio

Thursday - Legs

Friday - Shoulders + Triceps

Saturday - off

Sunday - 1 hour cardio



*
Week 3 + 4*

Additional 1 hour cardio - 15 mins added to each evening weights workout

*Week 5 + 6*

2 x morning sessions added:

*MS 1 - *

Planche training:

Hip pushups - 5 x 10 reps

TRX planche holds - 5 x 10 seconds

Handstand push ups - 3 x to failure

Push up variations

30 minute bike

*MS 2 - *

Abs workout

30 minute bike

*week 7 + 8*

maybe same as 5 + 6 (will evaluate at the time)

*Workout breakdown*

Chest:

Bench press 5 x 1-5 reps

Incline DB press - 3 x 3-6 reps

Cable chest press - 3 x 12 reps

Incline flyes - 3 x 8-10 reps

Press up circuit

Abs:

Medicine ball twists - 3 x 20 reps

Leg raises - 3 x 15 reps

Weighted plank - 3 x 1 minute

Back -

Deadlift - 5 x 1 - 5 reps

Underhand barbell row - 3 x 6-10 reps

T bar row - 3 x 8-10 reps

Lat pull down - 3 - 12 reps

Biceps -

Standing EZ bar curl - 3 x 6-10 reps

Seated dumbbell curl - 3 x 8-10 reps

Standing straight bar curls - 3 x to failure

Dumbbell hammer curls - 3 x 6-10 reps

Legs -

Smith machine squats - 5 x 1 - 10 reps

Plate loaded leg press - 3 mega sets

Leg extensions - 3 x mega sets

Kneeling plyo jumps - 3 x 10

Walking lunges - to failure

Shoulders -

Seated smith machine press - 3 x 3-6 reps

Seated dumbbell press - 3 x 6-8 reps

Lat raises - 3 x 12 reps

Front raise / press - 3 x 24 reps

Triceps -

Close grip bench press - 3 x 6-10 reps

Overhead dumbbell extension - 3 x 6-10 reps

Cable pushdowns - 5 x to failure

*Diet - *

8:00am - 2 scoops Myofusion - 50g protein, 10g carbs, 6g fats, 310 Cals

9: 00am - Morning training - 1 scoop BCAA's

11:00am - 200g sweet potato + 140g chicken - 40g carbs, 40g protein, 320 calories

1:00pm - 250g wholegrain rice + 140g chicken - 80g carbs, 50g protein, 500 calories

2:00pm - Train - 2 scoops BCAA's

4:00pm - 200g sweet potato + 1 tin Tuna - 40g Carbs, 40g Protein, 320 Calories

6:00pm - PhD Diet Whey Bar - 25g Protein, 14g Carbs, 4.5g Fats, 200 Cals

8:00pm - 140g Turkey or chicken with Veg - 40g Protein, 10g Carbs, 200 Cals

10:00pm - 2 scoops Myofusion - 50g protein, 10g carbs, 6g fats, 310 Cals

snacks - 40g cashew nuts - 8g protein, 12g carbs, 15g fats, 220 cals

calories - 2400

protein - 300

carbs - 220

fats - 30

there will most likely be some extra calories in there somewhere. Little things like a scoop of pre-workout etc.

*Supplements - *

I have some phd lean degree.

Gaspari myofusion

BSN no-xplode 2.0

MST RPG (best BCAA powder out there)

I'll post start pictures hopefully later tonight. Im gonna hve a chinese take away in about 20 minutes so that should make me look even more bloated and fat lol.

any suggestions??

thanks

-AC-


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

*Start pics and stats*

weight - 94kg

bodyfat - roughly 17%





there is also the picture of my latest attempt at doing a planche lol. this was a few weeks ago and i havent tried it in a while. i aim to do an awesome set of planche push ups. i will video my best effort at the end of the 8 weeks.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

and so it begins. just finishing my first meal of chicken and sweet potato. spent £70 on food yesterday so im pretty sorted for a couple of weeks at least lol.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Look in good shape anyway good luck


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Sharpiedj said:


> Look in good shape anyway good luck


thanks dude. im by no means where i want to be though lol. id be a disgrace to myself if i went on holiday looking like this.

todays workout was as follows:

Bench press:

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

120kg x 3, 3

100kg x 8, 6

Incline dumbbell press:

34kg x 8

44kg x 8

50kg x 4, drop to 32 kg x 6, drop to 20kg x 10

cable chest press:

full stack - 3 x 8 reps

incline flyes:

22kg - 3 x 15 reps

Abs

As you would expect the diet has been fine so far. havent eaten sweet potato since last years diet so im enjoying them once more. it is bringing back fond memories lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

-AC- said:


> *Start pics and stats*
> 
> weight - 94kg
> 
> ...


You just look like you are pushing your belly out...I can see definition in your belly....


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

cas said:


> You just look like you are pushing your belly out...I can see definition in your belly....


how dare you sir. questioning my fat level is like questioning my manhood. It is outrageous that you claim to see abdominals on my obviously extremely fat belly. from this day henceforth i shall think of you as my single worst enemy in the entire world.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

-AC- said:


> how dare you sir. questioning my fat level is like questioning my manhood. It is outrageous that you claim to see abdominals on my obviously extremely fat belly. from this day henceforth i shall think of you as my single worst enemy in the entire world.


LOL he does have a point or your just bloated from all the Sweet potato! you look

alot leaner then 17%


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Waddup Errrrrybody. Diet day 2 has been fine and dandy. everything gone to plan as expected. I really enjoyed my broccoli tonight. was actually the highlight of my day lol.

Training:

2pm -

Deadlift -

100kg x 5 speed reps

140kg x 5 speed reps

180kg x 3

200kg x 1

didnt go too hard on deads as i really needed a poo and thought i may actually poo myself if i went for more reps on the 200kg. i had 3 in me but i also had a lot of poo in me.

wide grip chins -

10,8, 6, 5

rather rubbish at these but will hopefully soon be back up to doing 20 reps as i once could.

low cable row -

4 x 15 reps

Cable bicep curls -

20, 20, 15, 12, 8, 6

Concentration curls -

10kg - 50 reps each arm, 40, 30

16kg - 12, 10

7:30pm - 2 hours of tennis

I went to asda today to buy some diet coke and found sugar free jelly pots on 3 for £1. i bought 39 of them lol. at only 3 calories per pot they make a perfect bedtime treat to satisfy your sweet tooth.

tomorrows training is just abs and cardio in the afternoon then another 2 hours of tennis on the night.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Trained abs and cardio yesterday. fairly easy routine but still needs to be done.

20 minutes bike

Abs -

Med ball warm up - oblique twists, V sit ups, crunches, leg raises etc in a circuit for 3 minutes

Decline bench sit ups - 3 x 20

negative dragon flags - 3 x to failure then overload with leg raises

plank - +15kg x 1 minute, bodyweight x 1 minute

20 minutes uphill walk

I have just acquired my fat loss supplement stack that i shall be using for the next 8 weeks.

Anabolic designs -

shredabull

Tauro test

Bullk

I have used these 3 products before but never together on a cut. I am extremely excited to see if the strength gain i got from the Tauro and bullk last time will occur whilst on a cut when using shredabull 

Im going to do a video to explain my diet and training etc for people that dont have time to read it all.


----------



## benster (Jul 17, 2009)

You have put a lot of weight on since your 'get awesome' log back in November.

Did you ever get awesome? The log just died!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

no i failed to become awesome so i hid away in my blanket of shame. lol


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Subbed to see how you get on with this AC.


----------



## musclechemistry (Mar 21, 2012)

Subbed aswel, game on lol


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

musclechemistry said:


> Subbed aswel, game on lol


£5 for the lower bodyfat in 7 weeks! lol


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

I am most displeased!!

I was supposed to be training legs today but when i woke up this morning my knees hurt like hell. I assume it is from the excessive tennis i have been playing. I hoped it would ease up but it didnt.

I didnt waste the day though. I battered calfs instead.

I have also made a lovely video for my calf training that i will try and sort for you nice people later.

After calfs did 15 minutes slow cycling to try and ease up my knees. it didnt work.

I think the problem may also be down to the cut in fats in my diet. I have ordered some MST CLomega fat oils which may help a bit.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Hope it sorts itself out fella, I get problems with my knee, sometimes when I walk it feels like the bottom half of my leg is falling out of joint


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

knee is still hurting today 

however on the plus side i found some awesome sauce that i can use with my chicken:



its only 20 calories per splodge. 1g fat and 2g carbs. granted it isnt on my diet but when i overcook chicken to a dry and tasteless cardboard mess i really need this stuff. it tastes amazing and wont affect my fat loss as long as i dont drink the bottle.

shoulders in 2 hours. after not trianing properly yesterday i seriously cant wait to get there.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Subbed mate, good luck.

Btw have you tried cooking your chicken in foil, never dry when i do it :tongue:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Phez said:


> Subbed mate, good luck.
> 
> Btw have you tried cooking your chicken in foil, never dry when i do it :tongue:


I dont think even the most advanced space age tin foil in existence could save the chicken from my appalling cooking techniques lol.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

just for a bit of fun im going to update my logs with awesome songs im listening to in the gym. hopefully this will make people like me more and i will gain virtual friends that will validate my belief that im cool.

my tunes of the day:


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

-AC- said:


> just for a bit of fun im going to update my logs with awesome songs im listening to in the gym. hopefully this will make people like me more and i will gain virtual friends that will validate my belief that im cool.


Not with sh1t like that, you won't 

Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Session today was awesome. shoulders and tri's went as such:

smith machine shoulder press:

40kg x 10

60kg x 8

80kg x 5, 3, 3 + drop to 40 for 12

seated dumbbell press:

26kg DB's - 3 x 10 reps (nice and slow)

Cable press:

3 x 10 partial reps

Front raise circuit type thing that i made up x 2

Lat raises:

12kg DB's - 3 x 12 reps

Triceps -

EZ bar behind head extension:

30kg x 15

40kg x15

50kg x 6

40kg x 10

close grip machine press:

3 x 6-8 reps

then did some boxing - 3 x 2 minute bag rounds and 5 rounds of pads

im late for my chicken and sweet potato as i forgot to defrost it but shall be eating soon. soo good nandos sauce.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

looking good mate, ill keep an eye on this

subbed!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

ok so i went out last night. I had insisted on not drinking to all of my friends but, as friends do, they decided I HAD to drink or else it would be boring. I ended up having about 5 vodka and diet cokes. It made no difference, I still felt sober and i still had a crap night due to going to the lamest club ever (penthouse in leicester square).

Now i feel bad for having those drinks. I had eaten less than normal yesterday so the calories probably werent far off but the effect of alcohol is greater than simply the added calories.

Today however i am up early, i have done 20 minutes fasted cardio on the bike and i will do more later. I work in a gym and its dead so im just wandering round, putting weights away and doing random stints on the cardio equipment lol.

Diet today will be as normal. I have had some amino acids first thing with 2 litres of water to rehydrate myself. I have at work with me some plain chicken, tuna + rice and a protein shake so will be pretty much the same as normal minus the sweet potato.

At 4pm i will start my cheat. Not planning on going overboard so will most likely have lots of toast, some biscuits and ice cream later. Im just gonna pie out in bed and watch movies with my nice food lol.

This is the first time in any diet i have done where i genuinely dont feel like having a cheat meal. It may be guilt from having a few drinks last night or it may be because the diet is relatively high calorie compared to the past but i feel as though i could go through this weekend without a cheat. Unfortunately i have a strong suspicion that if i didnt have a cheat meal then by about wednesday i would be craving like mad so i think i probably should just stick to the plan and eat my cheat meal.

my knees are still pretty bad and now my hand hurts from boxing yesterday. Ive gone about 10 weeks of hard training with no injuries whatsoever and as soon as i start my diet i feel like im falling apart lol.

Still i mustn't complain. It isnt so bad at the end of the day. Im really looking forward to next weeks training.

Enjoy your sunday everyone.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

mate dont kick yourself to much abot the drinks, now u just kno for next time? just try twice as hard, hot it twice as hard if you really wanna punish yourself


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

cheat day was relatively sensible for me if im being perfectly honest.

25 mins fasted cardio on the bike this morning followed by 35 minutes uphill walk on the treadmill one hour later.

Up until 2pm i had a diet whey bar, 250g plain chicken and my tuna + rice.

at 4pm i started eating my cheat food. I had:

8 slices toast

some cadbury caramel biscuits

1 chocolate muffin

a galaxy bar

nandos double chicken breast pitta with chips.

thats it. not too bad for me.

hopefully this will have given me plenty of energy for chest tomorrow at the gym. my elbow feels ok so we will see how it goes.

hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

Where's all the pizza's AC! But 8 slices of toast! F**K me!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Where's all the pizza's AC! But 8 slices of toast! F**K me!


this is shocking to 99% of people i tell but i cant stand cheese! no pizza for me im afraid. 8 slices is amateur. last year i would go through a whole loaf before mid day.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

My calf workout from last week lol. i know im famous on here for my massive calfs.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Todays workout was awesome. Trained chest and a bit of triceps. got cut short due to a meeting at work that i had to go to.

workout was as follows:

Bench press-

100kg x 8

120kg - 3 x 3

incline dumbbell press -

44kg x 3 x 8 reps

incline smith machine half press (off the stops 5 inches from my chest to full lockout. power movement)

90kg x 3 x 5 (+ a drop set at the end)

Seated cable flyes -

3 x 12 reps

medicine ball press ups -

3 sets to failure (think i did about 12 reps lol)

Triceps:

Overhead EZ bar extension -

40kg x 3 x 15 reps

Cable pushdown -

3 x 12 reps

Diet today has been fine. its chicken and sweet potato time now.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Solid session, keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

another good session today:

Back:

Deadlift -

100kg x 8

140kg x 5

180kg x 4 then BAM hamstring felt like it was going to snap. hammys have been tight recently so i dropped the weight for the next set

140kg x 10 slow reps, stopping 2 inches off the floor

Power cleans -

80kg - 3 x 5 reps

shrugs -

140kg - 3 x 12 reps

Rack pulls -

180kg - 3 x 8 reps

Wide grip chins -

11, 8, 7, 6

Biceps -

Seated dumbbell curl -

18kg DB's - 4 x 10 reps

Preacher machine -

5 x 20 reps (drop set every time)

I have decided to add 1 scoop whey protein post workout as im going too long before having my post workout meal.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

subbed dude gl! same boat as me but no holiday just wanna be a sick shredded cvnt


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

I woke up ridiculously late this morning. i set my alarm for 9 so that i could have my protein shake then get cracking with my meals as normal. unfortunately though instead of pressing snooze, i turned the stupid thing off. i woke up at 11:40 confused as hell lol. Managed to get a protein shake and my tuna + rice in before the gym. had to skip the chicken and sweet potato meal.

Trained legs:

Smith machine squats (shut up the smith machine is not gay)

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

140kg x 5, drop to 100kg x 8, drop to 60kg x 15

1 leg, leg press -

100kg x 2 sets x 12 reps each leg

100kg, alternating legs without stopping - 12, 12, 10, 10, 8, 8, 6, 6, 4, 4, then 20 with both legs

Leg extensions -

2 sets of 12 full reps slow, 12 reps at bottom half of rep with 20% more weight, drop to 60% weight and do 12 reps at top half of rep, back to 100% weight and do 20 fast reps.

SLDL -

80kg, 3 x 8 reps

and that was it. had a scoop of diet whey post workout to make up a little bit for missing my meal earlier. back on track with diet now so have my next meal as usual at 4pm.

bit of good news. my knees have stopped hurting!! 

im also moving my cheat from sunday to saturday this week. not because i want it early but im doing a 13 hour shift on sunday so its pointless having cheat day if im stuck at work and cant properly enjoy it. Im going to go to the cinema to see the avengers and stuff my face with sweets and ice cream. might also have a nandos.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

OK then people it is coming towards the end of week 2. I have my cheat tomorrow and then am working on sunday all day SO i have decided to write down my EXACT plans for the next 6 weeks of diet and training.

My fat loss so far has been great. I will do some update shots on sunday for you to show how awesome i look.

My training plan for the next 6 weeks is going to actually be Y3T inspired. I usually would never do something like this as i dont like any training programme with a cool name. however it looks fun and i havent tried it before so it cant hurt. I will be increasing cardio as of next week but keeping the diet the same. im losing fat quite quickly so have no reason to adjust it as of yet.

supplements all remain the same. tauro test, bullk and shredabull seem to be working nicely.

6 week training plan:

week 1:

monday PM - Chest and Triceps

Bench press - 3 x 3

Incline partials off rack - 3 x 6 rest pause reps

Chest press machine hammer grip - 5 x 5

Plyometric push ups on bench - 3 x 5

Close grip smith machine bench - 3 x 5

weighted dips - 3 x 5

20 minutes bike

Tuesday - Back and biceps

Deadlift - 3 x 3

Rack deads - 3 x 5

Shrugs - 3 x 8

weighted chins - 5 x 6

EZ bar curl - 5 x 6

dumbbell hammer curl - 5 x 8

20 mins bike

Wednesday - Abs + cardio

Weighted incline sit ups - 5 x 8

weighted plank - 3 x 30 seconds

negative dragon flags - 3 x to failure

20 minutes bike

20 minutes uphill walk

Thursday - Legs

Smith machine squats - 3 x 3

Leg press - 3 x 6

Leg extensions - 3 x 10

SLDL - 3 x 6

Seated calf raises - 6 x 8

20 minutes bike

Friday - Shoulders + triceps

Seated smith machine shoulder press - 3 x 3

standing 1 arm dumbbell shoulder press - 3 x 5

behind neck push press - 3 x 5

front raise - 3 x 5

Overhead EZ bar extension - 3 x 5

weighted dips - 3 x 5

20 mins bike

Saturday - Tennis

Sunday - 30 mins bike


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

week 2:

monday PM - Chest and Triceps

Bench press - 5 x 8 power reps

Incline dumbbell press - 3 x 8 reps

Cable flyes - 3 x 12 reps

Press ups on medicine balls - 3 x to failure

overhead EZ bar extensions - 3 x 8 reps

Dips - 3 x 12 reps

20 minutes bike

Tuesday - Back and biceps

partial Deadlift - 3 x 8

underhand barbell row - 3 x 8 reps

chins - 5 x to failure

low cable row - 3 x 15 reps

seated dumbbell curl - 3 x 10 reps

machine preacher curl - 3 x 12 reps

standing rope hammer curl - 3 x 12 reps

20 mins bike

Wednesday - Abs + cardio

Weighted incline sit ups - 5 x 8

weighted plank - 3 x 30 seconds

negative dragon flags - 3 x to failure

20 minutes bike

20 minutes uphill walk

Thursday - Legs

Smith machine squats - 3 x 10

Single leg leg press - 5 x 12 reps

Leg extensions - 3 x 15

walking lunges - 3 sets

Seated calf raises - 6 x 12

20 minutes bike

Friday - Shoulders + triceps

Seated smith machine shoulder press - 3 x 10 reps

seated dumbbell shoulder press - 3 x 10

lateral raises - 5 x 12 reps

front raise - 3 x 10 reps

Overhead EZ bar extension - 3 x 8

dips - 3 x 10

20 mins bike

Saturday - Tennis

Sunday - 30 mins bike


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

week 3:

monday PM - Chest and Triceps

Bench press - 3 x 20 reps

Incline dumbbell partial reps - DTP - 50, 40, 30, 20, 10, 20, 30, 40, 50

Pec Deck - 3 x 15 reps

dips - 3 x 20 rest pause reps

Cable pushdowns - 5 x 20 reps

20 minutes bike

Tuesday AM - 40 minutes walk fasted

Tuesday PM - Back and biceps

lat pull down - 3 x 20 reps

low cable row - 3 x 15 reps

high cable rope row - DTP

concentration curl - 3 x 20 reps

machine preacher curl - 3 x 30 reps (full then partials)

Dumbbell hammer curls - 50 reps

20 mins bike

Wednesday - Abs + cardio

Weighted incline sit ups - 5 x 8

weighted plank - 3 x 30 seconds

negative dragon flags - 3 x to failure

20 minutes bike

20 minutes uphill walk

Thursday - Legs

leg extensions - 3 x giant sets

plate loaded leg press - 3 x 50 rep drop sets

hamstring curls - 3 x 20 reps

walking lunges - 10 lengths of studio

20 minutes bike

Friday - Shoulders + triceps

seated shoulder press machine - 3 x 20 reps

Seated dumbbell shoulder press - DTP

Lateral raises - 3 x 20 rest pause

Overhead EZ bar extension - 3 x 15

dips - 3 x to failure

20 mins bike

Saturday - Tennis

Sunday - 1 hour mins bike


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

week 4:

monday PM - Chest and Triceps

Bench press - 3 x 3

Incline partials off rack - 3 x 6 rest pause reps

Chest press machine hammer grip - 5 x 5

Plyometric push ups on bench - 3 x 5

Close grip smith machine bench - 3 x 5

weighted dips - 3 x 5

20 minutes bike

Tuesday AM - 40 minutes fasted walk

Tuesday PM - Back and biceps

Deadlift - 3 x 3

Rack deads - 3 x 5

Shrugs - 3 x 8

weighted chins - 5 x 6

EZ bar curl - 5 x 6

dumbbell hammer curl - 5 x 8

20 mins bike

Wednesday - Abs + cardio

Weighted incline sit ups - 5 x 8

weighted plank - 3 x 30 seconds

negative dragon flags - 3 x to failure

20 minutes bike

20 minutes uphill walk

Thursday - Legs

Smith machine squats - 3 x 3

Leg press - 3 x 6

Leg extensions - 3 x 10

SLDL - 3 x 6

Seated calf raises - 6 x 8

20 minutes bike

Friday - Shoulders + triceps

Seated smith machine shoulder press - 3 x 3

standing 1 arm dumbbell shoulder press - 3 x 5

behind neck push press - 3 x 5

front raise - 3 x 5

Overhead EZ bar extension - 3 x 5

weighted dips - 3 x 5

20 mins bike

Saturday - Tennis

Press up circuits

Sunday - 30 mins bike


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

week 5:

monday PM - Chest and Triceps

Bench press - 5 x 8 power reps

Incline dumbbell press - 3 x 8 reps

Cable flyes - 3 x 12 reps

Press ups on medicine balls - 3 x to failure

overhead EZ bar extensions - 3 x 8 reps

Dips - 3 x 12 reps

20 minutes bike

Tuesday AM - 40 minutes fasted walk

Tuesday PM - Back and biceps

partial Deadlift - 3 x 8

underhand barbell row - 3 x 8 reps

chins - 5 x to failure

low cable row - 3 x 15 reps

seated dumbbell curl - 3 x 10 reps

machine preacher curl - 3 x 12 reps

standing rope hammer curl - 3 x 12 reps

20 mins bike

Wednesday - Abs + cardio

Weighted incline sit ups - 5 x 8

weighted plank - 3 x 30 seconds

negative dragon flags - 3 x to failure

20 minutes bike

20 minutes uphill walk

Thursday - Legs

Smith machine squats - 3 x 10

Single leg leg press - 5 x 12 reps

Leg extensions - 3 x 15

walking lunges - 3 sets

Seated calf raises - 6 x 12

20 minutes bike

Friday AM - 40 minutes fasted walk

Friday PM - Shoulders + triceps

Seated smith machine shoulder press - 3 x 10 reps

seated dumbbell shoulder press - 3 x 10

lateral raises - 5 x 12 reps

front raise - 3 x 10 reps

Overhead EZ bar extension - 3 x 8

dips - 3 x 10

20 mins bike

Saturday - Tennis

Sunday - 30 mins bike


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

week 6:

monday PM - Chest and Triceps

Bench press - 3 x 20 reps

Incline dumbbell partial reps - DTP - 50, 40, 30, 20, 10, 20, 30, 40, 50

Pec Deck - 3 x 15 reps

dips - 3 x 20 rest pause reps

Cable pushdowns - 5 x 20 reps

20 minutes bike

Tuesday AM - 40 minutes walk fasted

Tuesday PM - Back and biceps

lat pull down - 3 x 20 reps

low cable row - 3 x 15 reps

high cable rope row - DTP

concentration curl - 3 x 20 reps

machine preacher curl - 3 x 30 reps (full then partials)

Dumbbell hammer curls - 50 reps

20 mins bike

Wednesday - Abs + cardio

Weighted incline sit ups - 5 x 8

weighted plank - 3 x 30 seconds

negative dragon flags - 3 x to failure

20 minutes bike

20 minutes uphill walk

Thursday - Legs

leg extensions - 3 x giant sets

plate loaded leg press - 3 x 50 rep drop sets

hamstring curls - 3 x 20 reps

walking lunges - 10 lengths of studio

20 minutes bike

Friday AM - 40 minute walk

Friday PM - last minute calorie burn

barbell complex

40 mins bike

Saturday - PICTURE DAY!!!!!

Sunday - HOLIDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Video of today's shoulders and triceps workout:






went out and bought all of my cheat food ready for tomorrow. I really want to fall asleep so that i can eat it all but im too excited and cant sleep lol. its like christmas eve when I was a kid.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

-AC- said:


> knee is still hurting today
> 
> however on the plus side i found some awesome sauce that i can use with my chicken:
> 
> ...


Sweet and sticky is good too!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Good work


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

good morning my loyal followers.

Yesterday was cheat day and i accidentally went a tad overboard. here was my total intake of food for the day.

1 loaf of hovis bread + butter (lightly toasted)

nandos - red pepper dip starter, double chicken breast pitta, chips

Family bar dairy milk

Tub of ben n jerrys half baked ice cream

2 packs of cadburys caramel biscuits

double chocolate muffin

2 giant taste the difference cookies

bag of minstrels

lucozade

and a protein shake just to be healthy

I did go to the gym and train biceps though so its not all bad lol.

anyway i took pics this morning after the cheat so prepare yourselves for the 2 week update photos lol.

I have my legs showing in one of them. in the last 10 weeks i have BATTERED my legs and have gained 2 inches on my thighs. they are by no means good yet but less chickeney than they used to be so yay to me.

recap of start pics:





and 2 weeks in





Im pretty happy with the change in the first 2 weeks. I will now be adding 15-20 minutes cardio onto the end of each weights session. diet will stay exactly the same as i have no reason to change it. it varies day to day between 2000 and 2400 calories.


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Definitely look to have dropped some bf mate. Watched the calf work vid, that is hammering your calves lol now my 4 sets toe press and 4 sets standing raises feel like a poor effort. May take similar initiative and hammer calves with cardio days as mine are far from impressive.

You should have got them out for the camera though


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Fleg said:


> Definitely look to have dropped some bf mate. Watched the calf work vid, that is hammering your calves lol now my 4 sets toe press and 4 sets standing raises feel like a poor effort. May take similar initiative and hammer calves with cardio days as mine are far from impressive.
> 
> You should have got them out for the camera though


cant take pics as my camera quality isnt good enough. my calves are less than 1 pixel in width so you cant see them on monst cameras lol


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Good progress so far.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Had a great day of training today. slightly overdid it but oh well.

Chest:

Flat bench press -

125kg - 3 x 3

incline smith machine off rack, 6 inches from chest:

100kg - 3 x 5 reps

machine hammer press:

full stack - 3 x 6 reps

plyometric push ups off bench:

3 x 10 reps

Triceps:

Weighted dips:

+20kg x 8

+35kg - 3 x 6 reps

Close grip bench press:

70kg - 3 x 8 reps

20 minutes on spin bike

then got home, had my chicken and sweet potato then played 90 minutes of tennis.

Im definitely training too much at this stage. i just always have energy and im always in the gym so i just feel myself wanting to do a bit of cardio here and there. im ahead of where i thought i would be in terms of fat loss. in a morning when im nice and dry i look far leaner than I should after just 2 weeks so im worried im going too fast and risk losing muscle.

I also cant train legs this week which is EXTREMELY annoying.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalrighty then folks. not really much to report in terms of my life and diet. i have added 200g blueberries into my diet for reasons that i need not explain. they are my new wonderfood and will ensure i become ripped and sexy.

training today again was awesome.

Back:

Deadlift - 180kg - 3 x 3 (stupid right hamstring keeps getting really tight so i dont want to push it with more weight)

Rack deads - 150kg - 3 x 8 reps

shrugs - 150kg - 3 x 10 reps

Chins - bodyweight - 3 x 12 reps (i felt light as a feather today)

Biceps:

EX bar curl - 60kg - 3 x 5 reps

Hammer curl - 18kg - 3 x 8 reps

20 minutes cycling.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

waddup pimps and hoes. didnt get a chance to update wednesday or yesterday so ill fill you in.

wednesday - Did abs and some cardio. diet was spot on. nothing to report really.

yesterday - had a strange day. A friend of mine called laura runs a modelling agency and sometimes she asks me to do random jobs last minute. Im not a model by any means but its some extra cash. yesterday i had to stand in selfridges in birmingham handing out champagne etc. i was dressed in pink skinny chinos and a straw hat so i looked like a right plonker. Anyway because of this i didnt get to train legs. I also had a really rubbish day for diet. I didnt cheat in any way and i actually had far less calories than i would normally. I had 2 shakes, 1 diet whey bar and 3 x 200g packs of chicken. I was soooo super hungry.

today -

Diet back as normal. everything going great with that. Im absolutely LOVING the blueberries post workout. they actually make a noticable difference to my mood and energy levels for the rest of the day. Im far less hungry than i would be normally. by 7pm usually im starving but im absolutely fine at this point.

trained shoulders and triceps today. was another awesome session:

Shoulders-

Seated smith machine shoulder press:

50kg x 10

70kg x 8

90kg x 5

110kg x 1 + 2 assisted reps

90kg x 3

Seated dumbbell shoulder press:

34kg DBs - 3 x 5 reps

Behind neck push press -

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

Front raises -

25kg - 3 x 10 reps

Triceps:

Overhead EZ bar extensions:

30kg x 20

30kg x 20

50kg x 6

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

Dips -

Bodyweight - 4 sets of slow down, explode up reps. think i did about 12 each time.

then 20 minutes on the bike.

you will all also be very proud of me for my weekend plans. I was supposed to be going on a work night out on saturday night and had promised my colleagues that i would drink. However i am no longer going out as i really dont want to have to drink. Alcohol is the single worst thing in the world for bodybuilders. it puts your body in the worst possible state for both fat loss and muscle building. It just isnt worth the negative effect it will have on my fat loss and muscle retention.

Cheat day is on sunday. Cant wait.

Tomorrow morning i am going to do some chin up training and biceps then on sunday i may try and fit in a quick legs workout as im annoyed i missed out on thursday.

-AC-


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

you look pretty lean already mate are you trying to get leaner than the avi?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> you look pretty lean already mate are you trying to get leaner than the avi?


yeah my avi was last year before i went on holiday. i think i was about 7-8% there so i would like to get a bit lower. i reckon im at about 11-12% now but not certain.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

It's update picture time.

its the end of the 3rd week and ive seen some pretty drastic changes to be fair. i actually think im gonna increase my calories slightly as the fat loss is a bit too fast. I could do a 3 week transformation diet and training plan for anyone wanting to be sick in 3 weeks lol.

anyway heres the pic.

Its taken this morning after 7 days with no cheat, first thing in a morning, unpumped and untensed so i look skinny as SH1T. give me a carb up and a training session and ill look awesome.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

big transformation mate good idea to up cals now and put them into the weight sessions to get some muscle pumped back up!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

wow!!! Fantastic transformation.... your such inspiration as I am cutting at the moment.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

3 weeks?

That's RAPID transformation. Almost to the point where I'm sitting here going hmmmmm.....


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

badly_dubbed said:


> 3 weeks?
> 
> That's RAPID transformation. Almost to the point where I'm sitting here going hmmmmm.....


It's very rapid indeed........


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

badly_dubbed said:


> 3 weeks?
> 
> That's RAPID transformation. *Almost to the point where I'm sitting here going hmmmmm*.....


looooooool. i wasnt expecting doubters for at least 5 weeks.

it is genuine. im genetically great at dropping fat. just wait for me to try building muscle. then you'll be saying "hmmmmmmmm... why is nothing happening?" lol.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

They just look like relaxed and then tensed photos to me. I can see you have lost fat though.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

cas said:


> They just look like relaxed and then tensed photos to me. I can see you have lost fat though.


yeah on the first one i clearly wasnt trying to win an olympia posedown lol. I had just eaten a massive chinese and had 1 litre of coke in anticipation of the diet starting so i was about as bad as it was possible for me to be.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Okie dokes everyone today was another EXTREMELY successful cheat day. as always i went completely OTT. i personally think if i dont do this i just regret it the next day and it makes the diet week so much harder. I NEVER cheat on my diet so its nice to have a proper blow out cheat day. I would never recommend such ridiculous cheats for everyone else but it works for me so that's great.

Today i have eaten: (in order)

4 slices toast

1 pack cadburys caramel biscuits

4 x sainsburys muffins

4 x sainsburys taste the difference double choc cookies

1 x banana

1 x footlong meatball marinara subway

4 slices toast

Nandos - red pepper dip, humous, butterfly chicken breast, chips

Ben and jerry as cinema

! pack cadbury giant buttons

pick n mix snake

4 slices toast

1/2 tub of ben n jerrys half baked.

and im finally full lol. I went into a carb coma for about 2 hours this afternoon but otherwise ive been ok today. I literally cant wait to train tomorrow and get back on the diet. everything going great with the diet. im full of energy all the time. im never hungry and im eating all of my meals at the right times most days. The anabolic designs shredabull is controlling my appetite brilliantly. I literally barely notice im on a calorie restricted diet.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

-AC- said:


> Okie dokes everyone today was another EXTREMELY successful cheat day. as always i went completely OTT. i personally think if i dont do this i just regret it the next day and it makes the diet week so much harder. I NEVER cheat on my diet so its nice to have a proper blow out cheat day. I would never recommend such ridiculous cheats for everyone else but it works for me so that's great.
> 
> Today i have eaten: (in order)
> 
> ...


sounds similar to my cheat sundays! afternoon carb comas ftw


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Half a tub?

Pussy.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

gettingLEAN said:


> sounds similar to my cheat sundays! afternoon carb comas ftw


I literally could not move for 2 hours. all of the energy from the food i had already eaten went into the digesting of the new food. It was a circle of metabolising fuel to make more fuel. totally ruined the film i was trying to watch though lol.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

badly_dubbed said:


> Half a tub?
> 
> Pussy.


Pussy??!!

I'll show you pussy!!!!!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

-AC- said:


> I literally could not move for 2 hours. all of the energy from the food i had already eaten went into the digesting of the new food. It was a circle of metabolising fuel to make more fuel. totally ruined the film i was trying to watch though lol.


Yea i do it every sunday when cutting stuff my face when i wake up and for lunch till i cant move! sleep and then wake up hungry


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

ur post made me google the planche good sh!t check this out


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Just had one of the best sessions ever.

Started training chest and 2 guys in the gym that i chat to a bit said they were training chest as well. I asked if they wanted to join us so we ended up as a 4. I LOVE training in a big group as the atmosphere and support is amazing.

here is the workout:

Bench press:

100kg - 3 x 8 reps

last set drop to 60kg for a rest pause set. did 8 reps, rested 5 secs, another 5 reps, rest, another 3 reps, rest, another 2 reps.

Incline dumbbell press:

32kg x 10

42kg x 10

50kg x 6

50kg x 5, drop to 30kg x 6, drop to 20kg x 6

Cable flyes supersetted with barbell floor press:

3 sets of 12 reps on each.

the floor presses were really good fun and a great overload exercise when combined with the flyes.

Triceps:

Dips - 4 x 12 reps with bodyweight (i felt like i weighed a million kilos).

Cable pushdowns:

2 x 12 reps

1 rest pause set up to 15 reps

1 mega drop set with 4 drops.

After yesterdays massive cheat and that huge workout my chest and arms feel massive!! i honestly am walking around like im ronnie coleman lol.

now just sat eating my post workout blueberries (which BTW are my secret to success. Post-workout blueberries FTW)


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok i feel pretty fat today. im a bit watery still from the cheat and i think the creatine in the size on is making me hold a little water. there are always periods in a diet where you look at yourself and think you look awesome and there are many more moments where you are convinced you look like a big fat mess.

For this reason i am doing something that i have always planned to do but never actually managed. I am going to summon all the willpower i can muster and not have a ridiculous cheat day from now until my holiday. My cheats will be what i advise to my clients etc which is a 2 hour period on a sunday where i will try to fit in around 2000 calories. considering i had about 8000 calories last sunday this will be a massive drop. The 2000 calories on top of the usual diet will leave me at about 4000 for the day which is absolutely plenty to stoke the metabolism etc.

Anyway todays training was again very good. not exactly to the plan but the right principles. higher reps than last week.

Back~:

Barbell row:

60kg x 20

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Chins: bodyweight: wide grip

15, 12, 8

Hammer strength row machine + Lat pull down super set

4 sets of 10 reps on each

High cable row + straight arm pulldown superset:

3 x 20 reps on each

Biceps:

Standing dumbbell curl:

12kg x 20

20kg x 10

30kg x 5, drop to 20kg x 5, drop to 12kg x 5 (x 2 sets)

Cable preacher machine:

4 x 10 reps

DONE.

tomorrow i have abs and cardio.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Dude you look amazing. If there was a button attached to this thread saying buy your cut plan here I woulda pressed it and I'm currently on a bulk so jealous right now, wish I looked half as decent as you. Abs are defo coming through Ibiza watch out.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Pkant2002 said:


> Dude you look amazing. If there was a button attached to this thread saying buy your cut plan here I woulda pressed it and I'm currently on a bulk so jealous right now, wish I looked half as decent as you. Abs are defo coming through Ibiza watch out.


thank you very much man 

if you want any info on diet and training etc feel free to e-mail me on [email protected]

Im currently training some guys trying to gain size and a few on a cut online so if you need any help let me know.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

ok im bored as hell so ive decided to write down my next 4 weeks diet. Monday will be the half way mark on the diet so for the last 4 weeks im stepping it up a level. I am going to drop my calories from 2200 to 1950 for the next 2 weeks, then for the final 2 weeks of the diet i will average 1800 calories per day, spread over 2 low carb days and 1 high carb day. So the monday in 2 weeks time will be low carb and go from there.

I havent done this type of carb cycling before. Usually carb cycling is done 1 high carb, 1 medium carb and then 1 low carb day, where on the high carb day you can have as much as you want. I however will be calorie controlling so this wont be the case. I will use the high carb day as regular refeeds for my muscles to give me the energy i need to train hard and help keep my metabolism up.

so here is my awesome diet plan for the next 4 weeks, as of next monday:

Week 5 + 6

8:00am - 2 scoops Diet whey - 40g protein, 6g carbs, 4g fats, 220 Cals

9: 00am - Morning training - 1 scoop BCAA's

11:00am - 200g sweet potato + 140g chicken - 40g protein, 40g carbs, 320 calories

1:00pm - 10 egg whites + 1 apple - 36g protein, 25g carbs, 250 calories

2:00pm - Train - 2 scoops BCAA's

(post workout) - 1 scoop Diet whey + 200g blueberries - 20g protein, 33g carbs, 3g fat, 220 calories

4:00pm - 200g sweet potato + 140g chicken - 40g Protein, 40g Carbs, 320 Calories

6:00pm - PhD Diet Whey Bar - 25g Protein, 14g Carbs, 4.5g Fats, 200 Cals

8:00pm - 140g chicken with Veg - 40g Protein, 10g Carbs, 200 Cals

10:00pm - 2 scoops Diet whey - 40g protein, 6g carbs, 4g fats, 220 Cals

Protein - 281

Carbs - 174

Fat - 12

Calories - 1950

Week 7 + 8

1 high carb day, 2 low carb days

High carb day:

8:00am - 2 scoops Diet whey + 1 apple - 40g protein, 30g carbs, 4g fats, 220 Cals

9: 00am - Morning training - 1 scoop BCAA's

11:00am - 200g sweet potato + 140g chicken - 40g protein, 40g carbs, 320 calories

1:00pm - 10 egg whites + 200g sweet potato - 36g protein, 40g carbs, 250 calories

2:00pm - Train - 2 scoops BCAA's

(post workout) - 1 scoop Diet whey + 200g blueberries - 20g protein, 33g carbs, 3g fat, 220 calories

4:00pm - 200g sweet potato + 140g chicken - 40g Protein, 40g Carbs, 320 Calories

6:00pm - PhD Diet Whey Bar + 1 apple - 25g Protein, 40g Carbs, 4.5g Fats, 200 Cals

8:00pm - 140g chicken + 200g blueberries - 40g Protein, 35g Carbs, 200 Cals

10:00pm - 2 scoops Diet whey - 40g protein, 6g carbs, 4g fats, 220 Cals

Protein - 281

Carbs - 265

Fat - 12

Calories - 2310

Low carb day:

8:00am - Morning training - 1 scoop BCAA's

9: 00am - 2 scoops Diet whey - 40g protein, 6g carbs, 3g fats, 220 Cals

11:00am - 200g chicken - 50g protein, 200 calories

1:00pm - 10 egg whites - 36g protein, 160 calories

2:00pm - Train - 2 scoops BCAA's

(post workout) - 2 scoops Diet - 40g protein, 6g carbs, 3g fat, 220 calories

4:00pm - 200g chicken - 40g Protein, 200 Calories

6:00pm - 1 tin tuna - 42g protein, 2g fat, 190 calories

8:00pm - 140g chicken with Veg - 40g Protein, 10g Carbs, 200 Cals

10:00pm - 2 scoops Diet whey - 40g protein, 6g carbs, 3g fats, 220 Cals

Protein - 328

Carbs - 28g

Fat - 11g

Calories - 1610

From monday as well i will be increasing post workout cardio from 15 minutes to 20 minutes and there will be 2 fasted morning walks per week. the final 2 weeks will see 4 morning fasted cardio sessions.

I expect to be ripped as hell in 4 weeks.

anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh my holy mother of jesus wept out loud. that was the most horrendous leg session i have ever done.

I literally despise my own face after what i just made myself do. I have barely said a word since i finished. i just wandered round aimlessly ignoring people for about 20 minutes. now im laid in bed and my legs feel like they are on fire.

The workout was as follows:

Squats (freeweight, not gay smith machine)

60kg x 20

90kg x 20

90kg x 20

90kg x 20

Single leg press on plate loaded machine:

90kg - 3 x 12 reps each leg with no break + 20 box jumps immediately after

Leg extensions:

10 slow squeeze reps

10 top half reps

increase the weight to full stack, 10 bottom half slow reps

back to initial weight, 20 full fast reps

x 2

Stiff leg deadlift supersetted with kettlebell swings:

65kg SLDL + 24kg kettlebell

3 x 8 reps of each

Walking kettlebell lunges -

Kept going until i couldnt stand up. managed about 50 metres i reckon

then 10 minutes on the bike where i think i did about 4 pedals lol.

To break the workout down, normally on squats i use 100kg for 5-6 reps. ive never done more than 10 reps with 90kg. these were PROPER squats, down to parallel. to do 3 sets of 20 reps at 90kg may not be loads to some of you but to me that is an amazing achievement.

the single leg presses were horrendous. I placed my foot at the very top of the leg press and came down super deep so as to activate the glutes and hamstrings fully. It burned like hell.

Diet has been fine today. im gonna spend the rest of the day laid in bed working. i will avoid moving at all costs lol.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

ps. did i mention my legs hurt. lol


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

I have just made the discovery that supermarkets are even bigger rip off merchants than i previously believed them to be.

I bought some digital scales to weigh out my food (best thing ive ever bought to aid dieting) and decided to weigh the turkey i had just bought after cooking it. I bought a few big packs of turkey that were advertised as lean. the pack weight was 600g so i expected after cooking they would weigh about 500-550. no, infact they now weigh 360g. that means that nearly half of the weight of the turkey was fat and water (more water than anything). Its outrageous!!


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

You normally lose about 30% of the weight through cooking, so it's not that scandalous. Although turkey should fair better as it's a drier meat.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

my supplement stack:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Today's update. I feel super drained. ive felt this feeling many times before and know that its just the fact that im in a calorie deficit etc but it doesnt make it any nicer.

After yesterdays leg session ive just felt wiped out all day. I can barely be bothered to move around lol.

Still had a decent training session today:

Shoulders:

Seated barbell shoulder press:

40kg x 20

60kg x 12, 12, 10

Seated dumbbell shoulder press:

30kg DBs - 8, 6, 6

Lateral raises:

14kg DBs - 3 x 15 reps

Front raise combo - 3 sets

Triceps:

Skullcrushers on floor:

30kg - 8 reps to the forehead, 8 reps behind head with more momentum, 8 reps close grip press (x 4)

overhead cable extensions - 3 x 15 reps

Reps were higher than last week but effort wasnt there to be honest. Next week is super high rep week so hopefully i will be a bit more in the zone and ready for it.

Im going back to the gym in about 20 minutes to do 45 minutes of spin with one of my clients. Its his last day of a 12 week cut and he has lost over 3 stone so im going in to help with with the final session push. Im then going to train calves as im shamefully embarrassed to wear shorts.

Tomorrow morning is 2 hours of tennis then training biceps and a few sets of chin up variations.

hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Its update picture time home boys and home girls. aren't you all lucky lol.

I took another pic this morning when fully depleted and no pump just to have continuity with the shots. Im holding some water from the creatine i started taking last week so the fat loss this week isnt really noticeable. I havent actually lost much fat this week but im a LOT fuller than last week as i added an extra 100g sweet potato per day. not much food to add at all but it has made a huge difference.

anyway heres the pics for week 4:





One thing that i am happy with is my legs. I have always had thin legs. i was ridiculed at school and called chicken legs. I have absolutely battered them for the last 10-12 weeks without any bad sessions and have gained 2 inches on each leg!! I think its noob gains as i never trained them like that before. i have gone through spells of training them and far longer spells of not training them. however now they are by far my favourite body part to train. The only problem is my calves are without doubt the most embarrassing set of calves on the entire planet!!!! they are horrendous. you will see them in one of the videos this week when i train legs. I hae to wear super short shorts in order to show my upper leg or else i look RIDICULOUS!!

Anyway my plan of eating for the day:

Im NOT doing a cheat like last week. I spilled over on water and fat for days because of that. im not as young as i used to be so cant do that anymore lol.

My intention is simply to double the days calories with the majority of those calories coming from cheat meal. So as i normally have just over 2000 cals per day i will aim for 4200.

Up until 6pm i will consume about 1000 calories from 250g chicken, 1 tin tuna, 2 small apples, 180g cherries and a protein shake. at 6pm i will have my 3000 calorie cheat meal. Im going to have Spaghetti and meatballs for the main meal then some chocolate for dessert. This is monumentally cleaner than last weeks day of biscuits and ice cream. I think this will be sufficient to stoke my metabolism and not leave me a big watery mess.

any thoughts?

also ill be videoing every workout this week so keep your eyes peeled. im rather nice to look at so it will be a treat for you all. lol.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Mate. The way you look in the last picture is that 4 weeks apart for the firt pic?

Not had chance to read through the whole journal yet. Will read it over later.

Looking good mate. Is this natty?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Mate. The way you look in the last picture is that 4 weeks apart for the firt pic?
> 
> Not had chance to read through the whole journal yet. Will read it over later.
> 
> Looking good mate. Is this natty?


yeah it is. I lose fat really easily. just cant put on muscle lol.

yeah its natty. taking a million and one supplements but no additional help lol.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

-AC- said:


> yeah it is. I lose fat really easily. just cant put on muscle lol.
> 
> yeah its natty. taking a million and one supplements but no additional help lol.


Great work... How often are you practicing the Planche. That is one solid exercise, you think you will have it mastered for Ibiza? You following the YouTube video routine for it?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Great work... How often are you practicing the Planche. That is one solid exercise, you think you will have it mastered for Ibiza? You following the YouTube video routine for it?


I do a few exercises a couple of times per week. will be focusing a lot more now as i start morning cardio this week. It's sooooo hard lol. ill post a video of my attempt at some point before i go.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

good comparison shot between week 2 and week 4. 2 weeks difference and my midsection has tightened up a lot! chest looks better and shoulders look wider due to narrower waist.

shredabull FTW lol



and this comparison shows that dropping bodyfat gives the illusion of more muscle. i definitely havent gained muscle whilst on this diet but it looks like i have. the picture on the left is another start picture i took the day after the ones i posted on here. my belly isnt quite as bloated but i look like a bag of crap so didnt want to post them. however when comparing to how i look 4 weeks later they are quite useful.



im going to stop posting pics of myself now lol.

ps. i dont love myself.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

-AC- said:


> I do a few exercises a couple of times per week. will be focusing a lot more now as i start morning cardio this week. It's sooooo hard lol. ill post a video of my attempt at some point before i go.


I just tried to do the 3x10 push up variations and that was hard enough. I consider myself to be pretty stong but that tests you in a completely different way. Trying to lean that far forward while doing push ups. Could feel it in the core!! Might have to give this a go as something to focus on. Think it might take a LOOOOONNNNG time to achieve it.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

yeah i dont see me achieving it anytime soon lol. i can hold a handstand position with my arms bent for about a minute and can hold a planche with my arms bent for about 10 seconds but im by no means able to do a proper one lol


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

cheating has been relatively successful today. actually wen to plan.

last week i ate about 8000 calories of pure rubbish. this week however i was determined to simply doubly my normal days calories (which gives me 4200 cals). I got the first 750 from chicken, tuna, fruit etc.

then from 4pm to now (8pm) i have had 1 pack of cadbury biscuits (500 cals), 1 pack of sainsburys cookies (600 cals) and pasta + meatballs (roughly 1500 cals). this leaves me about 800 calories left to consume today. I have a large galaxy bar that im considering eating or i may just go under the planned calories and have a protein shake later on. not too sure yet. will almost certainly end up having the galaxy bar lol.

The pasta + meatballs was fantastic. i used the george foreman to cook the meatballs so drained a lot of the fat. it was a relatively healthy meal for cheat day which i never normally do.

I have a feeling chest is going to go pretty well tomorrow. I will be videoing the workout so you can all see my million rep workout.

hope everyone enjoyed their weekend.


----------



## damomc (May 13, 2012)

Watched your YouTube today on the supplements you're taking and looks like you're making great progress.

It has inspired me to get ripped for the summer too so I'll be following your meal and workout plan.

Ordered everything apart from the MST RPG as unfortunately it's out of stock, can you recommend an alternative unless it's back in stock soon, thanks


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

hi. glad i could be of some help. any god carb free BCAA powder will suffice. Sci Tec BCAA express is a good one. if you shop around you can also get Scivtion Xtend at a good price.

if you need any help with anything feel free to message me or e-mail me.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow! If your word is true, what an amazing transformation in such little time and no gear!

Good for u!

You do drop fat quick!

Looking great!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks dude


----------



## sk1tz0 (Nov 9, 2008)

I wish I could lose fat easily.....ceeeeunt!

Hehe keep up th good work


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Great cheat mate. Made me laugh. What a dilemma to face. To eat the galaxy bar or not.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

losing fat at a real nice pace mate, is your mind strong? if i was to lose at this rate i would be worrying overtime at muscle lose!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow great progress mate! how much are you weighing now? you got zyzzthectics!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

gettingLEAN said:


> losing fat at a real nice pace mate, is your mind strong? if i was to lose at this rate i would be worrying overtime at muscle lose!


my mind is TERRIBLE! im always convinced im fat or scraggly. i know that im not but i look in the mirror and think i look terrible. its only when i do comparison photos like above that im relatively happy.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Fat said:


> Wow great progress mate! how much are you weighing now? you got zyzzthectics!


the day before cheat day i weighed 91kg at 6 foot 4. ive lost about 4kg so far.

and thanks for the zyzz compliment. that means more to me than you could ever know. lol


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Great cheat mate. Made me laugh. What a dilemma to face. To eat the galaxy bar or not.


i didnt eat it 

had a CNP protein flapjack instead lol


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

hey guys. didnt update the log yesterday as i was making a video of my workout.

going to video all of my workouts this week for you to see what im doing in the gym.

enjoy:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

I feel incredibly drained today. just battered back and biceps and am really feeling it now. did my first session of morning cardio this morning which was just a fasted powerwalk for 45 minutes. the drop in calories by 200 per day is more than noticable.

will put the back + biceps video up asap. hopefully later tonight.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

nice video fella, lots of information.

what are you doing with your ass while doing push downs man? lol, i cheated big time on my diet today (im cutting also).... McDonalds and a domino's, i put on 5lbs over the space of a afternoon, thats the size of a small baby, i feel so dirty now though


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

cas said:


> nice video fella, lots of information.
> 
> what are you doing with your ass while doing push downs man? lol, i cheated big time on my diet today (im cutting also).... McDonalds and a domino's, i put on 5lbs over the space of a afternoon, thats the size of a small baby, i feel so dirty now though


LOL i didnt dare weight myself after my cheat last week.

there was a fit girl behind me and as you will probably agree i have a sweet ass. just wanted her to see it lol


----------



## damomc (May 13, 2012)

-AC- said:


> hi. glad i could be of some help. any god carb free BCAA powder will suffice. Sci Tec BCAA express is a good one. if you shop around you can also get Scivtion Xtend at a good price.
> 
> if you need any help with anything feel free to message me or e-mail me.


Cheers for the info, just ordered and all set to get lean


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

yesterdays back and biceps workout:

Wide grip chin ups -

bodyweight - 21, 16, 10, 8

Deadlift + row superset -

60kg - ((5 x deadlift + 5 x row) (x 5)) x 4. 100 reps total of each

Single arm cable pulldown - DTP - 300 reps each arm total

Standing EZ bar curls -

30kg - 4 x 20 reps

high cable curls:

3 x 8-12 reps

also last night me and my housemates got 2 little kittens. i have named them achilles and agamemnon

Edit: stupid video not working yet


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

ok finally got yesterdays workout to go up on youtube. enjoy:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Just trained legs. once again im laid in bed and cannot move. i am officially zombified. I will post the video later.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

whammy!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Going to try this tomorrow as my leg workout, i know who to blame if i cant walk for the weekend haha!!

I have big legs so just really wanting to get full definition showing in my quads,hams etc


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

-AC- said:


> hey guys. didnt update the log yesterday as i was making a video of my workout.
> 
> going to video all of my workouts this week for you to see what im doing in the gym.
> 
> enjoy:


LMAO - Guy at 4:19 in the background, hahaha

But nice videos mate, just flicked through them all.

The gym looks awesome, I can't wait to move back to Manchester as the gym where I currently am living is terrible.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

hahahaha i never even noticed him doing that at 4:19. hes a funny guy lol.

the gym is actually really good. for a london gym that costs £17.99 per month its really awesome. i dont actually pay anything as i work there but even if i didnt i would be a member.

and hayesey yeah you should definitely give it a try. i do normally have pretty good leg definition but at the end of the video i couldnt even tense my leg lol.


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

Found this thread through another forum  definetely going to be following your workout/diet.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Kane. said:


> Found this thread through another forum  definetely going to be following your workout/diet.


really? which forum was that?

and if you need any help or advice feel free to e-mail me mate. its [email protected]


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Diet today has been all over the place. stuck to calorie requirements but food timings etc were all off due to me being at good old body power.

Body power was really good fun. it was extremely quiet today which was really nice. i hated how busy it was last year but there was barely anyone there today. got to chat to everyone with no queues or anything. I had literally every sample of BCAA drinks and tablets going lol.

Highlights of body power:

- the new phd oat cookie (OMG this thing is amazing)

- BSN Amino X for £19 (bargain)

- The new design blender bottles are really cool. tropicana selling them for £5

- I won 2 T-shirts on the optimum stand for 40 chin ups in 1 minute. I was leading when i left so hopefully nobody beats me lol.

- Got to chat with joe binley the CEO of anabolic designs for ages. had a good catch up and talked supplements for a while.

- accidentally said that myofusion was sh1t now that they have changed the formula and rich gaspari was sat on the chair behind me. thought i was going to die lol.

Trained shoulders this morning which was fasted and knackering. wasnt a good workout and didnt get cardio done so im going back to the gym now to do abs and cardio. Im knackered but i need to do something to feel good again after seeing loads of 'in shape' people at bodypower lol.

hope everyone that is going over the weekend enjoys it as much as i did.

-AC-


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> you look pretty lean already mate are you trying to get leaner than the avi?





-AC- said:


> really? which forum was that?
> 
> and if you need any help or advice feel free to e-mail me mate. its [email protected]


Cliosport.net


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

today is cheat day!! woohoooo!!

im currently sat at work. will be here until 2pm. at 3pm i will go to sainsburys, pick up everything i need and then have my cheat.

my plan for cheat day this week is:

Chicken fajitas with spicy mexican wedges

Ben n Jerrys ice cream

maybe some cookies whilst i walk around sainsburys and shop.

after this cheat day i wont have another proper cheat until i finish my diet. I am finishing the diet a few days earlier than i had planned as i want to normalise my diet slightly before i go on holiday. I wont eat any rubbish by any means but i will go back up to the starting diet of about 2300 cals for the few days leading up to the hol. ive gone straight from a 1400 cal diet on holiday before and my insides were a mess for days out there so i dont want to do that this year. therefore my final day will be monday 4th june. that gives me 2 weeks tomorrow. I will keep the diet as it is for those 2 weeks but maybe drop carbs slightly towards the end to take off some water before the finish pics. i will just see how it goes. I was planning on doing 3 day carb cycles but im not 100% certain yet. I will keep you all updated with any decisions i make.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

AC. Have you been tapering the calories as the weeks went by ?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> AC. Have you been tapering the calories as the weeks went by ?


yeah. i started on 2200 and am currently on 1800-1900. wont go any lower than this most likely. I may just reduce carbs the last few days but increase fats slightly. im doing an extra 2 mornings of fasted cardio next week so that should make a difference


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

This is a really good read mate, you know your stuff thats for sure, excellent progresss regardless.. but even more impressive in the short time frame! Given you some reps pal


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

reps here too ... really interesting and helpful thread bud, thanks for sharing.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks a lot guys. Im happy i could be of some use for once lol.


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Absolutely unreal progress in such a short time frame. Well played mate.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

just smashed in 500g chicken in 4 old el passo fajitas in 15 minutes. i totally forgot to cook the wedges but i genuinely think that small error may have saved my life. im on the floor of my living room unable to move. if i dont write another update within 24 hours someone please call an ambulance lol


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

OK Guys after much deliberation and toying with different ideas i have finally decided upon my final 2 weeks diet.

I am not having another cheat meal until the diet is over. so for 14 days I am going to be finishing the diet strong. I really just wanted to take out the protein bar in the afternoon as i shouldn't be having it really.

The diet will be the same every day but i will be having a big carb up meal every 3 days. the carb up meal will come purely from sweet potato though so its not a cheat in any sense.

The diet will be:

8:00am - Morning training - 1 scoop BCAA's

9: 00am - 2 scoops Diet whey - 40g protein, 6g carbs, 3g fats, 220 Cals

11:00am - 1/2 tin tuna - 21g protein, 1g fat, 95 calories

1:00pm - 140g chicken + 200g sweet potato - 40g protein, 40g carbs, 360 calories

2:00pm - Train - 2 scoops BCAA's

(post workout) - 2 scoops Diet whey + 180g blueberries - 40g protein, 30g carbs, 3g fat, 310 calories

4:00pm - 200g chicken - 40g Protein, 200 Calories

6:00pm - 10 egg whites - 36g protein, 160 calories

8:00pm - 140g chicken - 40g Protein, 170 Cals

10:00pm - 2 scoops Diet whey - 40g protein, 6g carbs, 3g fats, 220 Cals

Protein - 296

Carbs - 82g

Fat - 10g

Calories - 1735

I will have double sweet potato on the morning meal on thursday before legs, next monday before chest and the following thursday before legs. I will then carb up sunday night and take finish pics next monday morning.

I'm not going to play about with water too much. just the basics of cutting out salt from next thursday and i will be drinking up to 6-7 litres per day up until the sunday when i will cut out water in the afternoon.

anyone got any thoughts on the plan?


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, a good fibre supplement. That much protein with little carbs is likely to bring your bowels to a stop.


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Really good progress... quite a transformation in such a short period of time!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> Yeah, a good fibre supplement. That much protein with little carbs is likely to bring your bowels to a stop.


that is a very good point. on the higher carb days i will have a healthy serving of broccoli or oats to aid with the digestion etc.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

a guy i worked with at the gym made this video. i help him with boxing sometimes and theres a bit where he gets cocky so i floor him with a body shot lol. made me laugh. didnt even know he was making a video.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

That's a pretty decent effort for a a cheat meal!

New diet? What do you think your energy will be like with low carbs and low fat?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> That's a pretty decent effort for a a cheat meal!
> 
> New diet? What do you think your energy will be like with low carbs and low fat?


terrible!! lol. I know that may energy levels will drop substantially by wednesday which is why im having the big swet potato meal on thursday morning. this will fuel me for another few days of weight training. same with the following one on monday. strategic high carb meals combined with really low calorie high protein diet seems to work for me. in a strange way i like the low energy. makes me feel im on a diet. i hate it being too easy lol


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

How've I missed this log? Top work mate!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

-AC- said:


> terrible!! lol. I know that may energy levels will drop substantially by wednesday which is why im having the big swet potato meal on thursday morning. this will fuel me for another few days of weight training. same with the following one on monday. strategic high carb meals combined with really low calorie high protein diet seems to work for me. in a strange way i like the low energy. makes me feel im on a diet. i hate it being too easy lol


You are very strange indeed! Who the fcuk likes being on a cal deficit! Lol


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Really good update for today guys.

diet update -

feel fine with diet changes so far. the tuna this morning was great had my chicken a short while ago and everything is great. wasnt expecting much excitement on the first day but im obviously still full of energy from cheat meal yesterday. the cheat meal was a little more than i had planned. i didnt have my wedges as i totally forgot but ended up with a few fajitas as the main meal with some chocolate biscuits, galaxy bar and a few slices of toast instead.

Training -

Did 30 minutes morning cardio on the bike fasted this morning.

Chest -

Weighted dips:

bodyweight - 3 x 20 reps

+ 20kg - 8 reps

+ 40kg - 6 reps

+ 60kg (NEW PB!!) - 3 reps, drop to 40kg x 5 reps, drop to 20kg x 8 reps, drop to body weight x 12 reps

Bench press -

60kg x 12

100kg x 8

120kg x 1

130kg x 1

130kg x 1, drop to 120kg x 2, drop to 100kg x 5, drop to 60kg x 12

Giant set - do all exercises back to back with no reps

Incline smith machine bench press - 80kg x 6

Flat flyes - 26kg x 6

underhand press ups on bar - 6 reps

(( repeat 3 times with 1 minute rest))

Dumbbell floor press

40kg DBs - 3 x 6 reps

cardio - 20 minutes on bike

I felt insanely strong today. granted im aware these arent any world records but its the strongest i have been all diet. You know when you look at a weight and think 'man this is going to be heavy', then you pick it up and its easy. that happened on every single set today. I was super pumped up and felt really good. obviously this is due to the fact that im full of cheat food but it was just nice to feel strong again.

anyway its back tomorrow so gonna try my hand at some weighted chins. most i have ever done is about 5 reps with an added 10kg so on my first set im gonna try a 20kg plate and see what i manage.

-AC-


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

edit - double post sorry


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

This must be one of the most inresting, cutting threads i have read on UKM. great work and transformation mate. Currently cutting my self and using lipo6 black

With 10mg of Yohimbine HCL everyday.

At the moment im currently in Long Island USA for 10 months

Prices are good in the supplement shops and with food!

Can you recommend a product similar to Shredabull over here as you cannot get it over here!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Had an awesome workout earlier. felt super strong again. im loving being this light as it makes body weight exercises so easy. feel more drained than i did yesterday at this point though. diet starting to kick in a bit.

morning workout - 20 minutes jogging + 30 minutes power walking

afternoon workout - back

Wide grip chins -

bodyweight x 8

bodyweight x 8

bodyweight + 15kg x 6

bodyweight + 30kg x 6 (new PB by 10kg)

bodyweight + 30kg x 5, drop to just bodyweight x 10

T-bar row machine -

30kg x 12

45kg x 12

60kg x 8

75kg x 4

75kg x 4, drop to 60kg x 5, drop to 45kg x 8, drop to 30kg x 12

Underhand lat pull down:

4 sets of 12 reps

Shrugs + dumbbell row (both arms not single)

100kg shrugs x 12 + 30kg DB rows x 12

140kg shrugs x 15 + 30kg DB rows x 12

140kg shrugs x 20 + 30kg DB rows x 12

then 20 minutes on the stepper.

overall feel great. had veins all over my arms when training so am feeling like im leaning out after cheat day already. by this time next week with no cheat i should be shredded.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

the high carb meal tomorrow morning is DEFINITELY going to be needed. I feel incredibly drained today. got up at 5:45am to train a client then did 45 minutes cardio. just been hanging out in the gym doing work since and am starting to feel like its a struggle to even move.

tomorrow morning i have another 6am start and will do 45 mins cardio again but my preworkout meal will have 500g sweet potato and 200g chicken instead of the usual 200g sweet potato and 140g chicken. this is only an extra 350 cals and with the extremely low calorie level im on at the moment i think this will really fuel me for the next few days without adding any fat or water.

I'll let you know how it goes. im pretty sure its going to be one of my more enjoyable moments this week.

Got arms in 2 hours so will update this afternoon.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Arms went really well actually. i started to perk up as the day went along. the afternoon shredabull and super pump certainly helped lol.

It is toooo hot for my liking outside. im a winter person.

anyway here is todays training:

AM - 45 minutes on bike

afternoon - arms

Triceps:

Cable pushdown

3 x 20 reps to warm up

mega pyramid set - about 80 reps total (x 2)

overhead dumbbell extensions:

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

55kg x 6

55kg x 5, drop to 30kg x 8, drop to 18kg x 10

Single arm dumbbell skullcrushers:

10kg DB - 3 x 10 each arm

Biceps:

Seated alternate dumbbell curl:

14kg - 2 x 20 reps

20kg - 3 x 10 reps

Rope hammer curls:

3 x 12 reps

20 minutes on bike

Done. finally back home.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Trained loads today due to the nice weather.

Did 45 minutes morning cardio at 7:30 am

then trained legs this afternoon. didnt do much on legs at all but went for some maximum squats and got a new PB! granted it isnt the most impressive PB in the world but at 6 foot 4 im not exactly built for squatting.

Squats:

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 2

150kg x 1 (PB)

100kg x 6 (ass to grass)

100kg x 6

my main concern was to make sure the squats were deep enough.

then did a few sets of smith machine lunges followed by 1 hour of tennis in the blazing sunshine.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Just a quick update today.

Diet has been spot on as usual. no issues there. to be honest im really most surprised by how much energy i have. The extra sweet potato in one meal yesterday has literally fueled me for 2 days really well.

im really starting to feel lean now. normally by the afternoon i start to look a bit flat and watery but im staying quite tight all day now so hopefully in a further 10 days with no cheat i should look about as good as i possibly can.

Training today:

7am - morning cardio - 30 minutes bike

afternoon - Shoulders

Standing push press:

60kg x 8

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 1

Im bit rubbish at shoulders so i was really happy with the 90kg press.

Seated dumbbell press:

30kg DBs x 8

34kg x 6

34kg x 5

Giant set:

Seated behind neck press - 30kg

DB lateral raise - 12kg

Plate front raise - 15kg

15 reps of each without stopping. repeated 3 times

Upright row + power clean superset:

50kg - perform one upright row to chin then perform one power clean - 8 reps of each, rest 30 seconds. 4 sets

then for cardio it seemed such a shame to stay in the gym on such a nice day so we went out in the car park, got our shirts off and went rocky 3 style.

Sprints:

30m sprint, walk back x 10

jog same length x 20 continuous

then we went on the fire escape stairs. start at the bottom, do 10 burpees, then sprint up 5 flights of stairs as fast as possible. repeat 3 times.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Well done that's a lot of squatting!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Trained like a mad man today. the weather is giving me a new surge of energy. Ive only had 1000 cals so far today and it's half 6 but im full of energy somehow. weird.

anyway here is todays training:

10:00AM - tennis

I played tennis for 2 hours as the sun was so nice and i have a match tomorrow and thursday so need the practice. I am playing in the club mens singles tournament tomorrow and my opponent was up there this morning. he asked for a dummy run to see if i was any good. I beat him 6-0. that has helped my confidence for tomorrow.

2:00pm - Chin ups + biceps

I did some chins to prove to anyone that didnt believe me i did 30kg added for 6 reps. I weight 90kg so i thought that was pretty good.

bodyweight x 12

+15kg x 8

+30kg x 6

+40kg x 4, drop to +15kg x 5, drop to bodyweight x 10

here is the video:






then did biceps:

seated dumbbell curls x 5 sets

machine preacher curls x 3 sets.

then went home and had a blended up shake of 150g blueberries and 2 scoops of choc mint protein in ice cold water. It was AMAZING.

then went to the park opposite my house and did.

1km roughly, jog.

sprints - 1 lenght of football pitch sprint, walk back (x 3)

power walk 1km back

now im laid in bed and still have more energy.

my diet today has been different to normal. on the last 3 days of my diet i will need to lower sodium to reduce water retention. this means no more sauce, spices, eggs, fizzy drinks or anything good really. so on the last 3 days in order to avoid making any mistakes i will eat the same meal repeatedly for every meal.

this meal will be:

120g white fish

100g broccoli

3 x ryvita

protein 36g

carbs - 30g

fat - 1g

calories - 300

I will simply eat this 5 times per day with perhaps an additional 2 scoops of protein. this is super low calorie but for the last 3 days i need to get as much water weight off as possible to look tight as i possibly can for the finish pics.

hope everyone is having a good weekend in the sun.

-AC-


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

Since I'm more or less following your workout/diet plan, with your cheat meal do you cheat all day or just one meal? Eat as much protein etc?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Kane. said:


> Since I'm more or less following your workout/diet plan, with your cheat meal do you cheat all day or just one meal? Eat as much protein etc?


in general i will try and keep it to a cheat period. i will give myself 3 hours in an afternoon/evening to eat as much as i want. this week i have no cheat at all as its the final week but usually i would aim to do that. i dont worry at all about protein content. try to double the daily total calories in that 3 hours.

do you have a log where i can follow your progress?


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

Ok, thanks 

No I don't mate but I really should start one.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

looking forward to the final pics mate, good work!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

final update pics before the finish pics guys.

Week 1-6 side view:





from the last pics my chest is looking fuller, my shoulders have a lot better shape and i have lower ab veins.

Diet - today has been a low carb day. the only carbs i have had were 2 rice cakes after my 2 hour tennis match as i felt i was going to pass out. other than that i have just had fish, chicken and eggs. Im on for about 1800 cals today. tomorrow is high carb day to see me through the weeks workouts. I will do as before and just have more sweet potato and perhaps some rice cakes post workout.

After tomorrow i will be on zero carb for 3 days and then gradually carbing up to the finish pics. I will be cutting out all sodium where possible from thursday so hopefully will dry out pretty well.

Training:

today i did 40 minutes morning cardio and some abs.

then played 2 hours of tennis tomorrow night.

hope everyone is enjoying the sun.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

-AC- said:


> Trained like a mad man today. the weather is giving me a new surge of energy. Ive only had 1000 cals so far today and it's half 6 but im full of energy somehow. weird.
> 
> anyway here is todays training:
> 
> ...


Not a fan of the video. The weight is not distributed over the body.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

waddy9494 said:


> Not a fan of the video. The weight is not distributed over the body.


what does that even mean? how would you distribute the weight other than wearing 30kg of clothes?


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Weight vest. Body armour. Webbing.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

waddy9494 said:


> Weight vest. Body armour. Webbing.


how are they any different from hanging weights from you? you lift the weight + your bodyweight the exact same distance so the effort required to lift is exactly the same.

I also dont have the money for any of those things. A £7 chain however is far more in my price range and can hang any weight off it.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

I do a lot of weighted boot marches over rough terrain and weight need to be distributed in my day sack. If all the weights to the bottom or top I WILL get injured.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Women with breasts that are too big get back ache. All the weight in one place. That video is ok every now and again but I wouldn't get used to it.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Forgot to mention chainmail and lady gaga's meat suit :huh:

The weight is suspended with the chains burying them selfs rather neatly into his bum crack (center of his body), thus giving it a center of gravity which is equidistance between each hand grip. The lower the weight is hung stationary, the more accurately the weight will be distributed between each half of the body. Since acceleration due to gravity is a constant as is a mass of 30kg, this means no matter where you hang the weight equally rather it be suspended or in a vest, the force required to hoist it higher will not change. Thats some science right there bro.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> Forgot to mention chainmail and lady gaga's meat suit :huh:
> 
> The weight is suspended with the chains burying them selfs rather neatly into his bum crack (center of his body), thus giving it a center of gravity which is equidistance between each hand grip. The lower the weight is hung stationary, the more accurately the weight will be distributed between each half of the body. Since acceleration due to gravity is a constant as is a mass of 30kg, this means no matter where you hang the weight equally rather it be suspended or in a vest, the force required to hoist it higher will not change. Thats some science right there bro.


That is some mad ****. Doesn't look very comfy though.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> Forgot to mention chainmail and lady gaga's meat suit :huh:
> 
> The weight is suspended with the chains burying them selfs rather neatly into his bum crack (center of his body), thus giving it a center of gravity which is equidistance between each hand grip. The lower the weight is hung stationary, the more accurately the weight will be distributed between each half of the body. Since acceleration due to gravity is a constant as is a mass of 30kg, this means no matter where you hang the weight equally rather it be suspended or in a vest, the force required to hoist it higher will not change. Thats some science right there bro.


yeah that was my thought process too. lol. thanks for explaining it better than i ever could 

It wasnt comfy. but it was the only option i had and im still very proud of myself. 7 weeks ago i just managed 8 reps with my own bodyweight.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Mate am far from slating your workout. Actually I think it looks top notch&#8230;am mearly making a suggestion that the weight didn't look comfy and looked like it could have caused an injury. Weighted pull ups? Good effort mate.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

waddy9494 said:


> Mate am far from slating your workout. Actually I think it looks top notch&#8230;am mearly making a suggestion that the weight didn't look comfy and looked like it could have caused an injury. Weighted pull ups? Good effort mate.


thanks dude. sorry if i came off annoyed. im a little on edge as it would normally be cheat day today and im just sat looking at dry haddock instead lol


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Haha no worries mate


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Had an awesome chest session today. felt really strong even though i was carb depleted.

I just wanted to do a bit more volume so did some supersets.

the workout -

Bench press:

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

130kg x 3

130kg x 2, drop to 100kg x 5, drop to 60kg x 12

Incline bench + flyes superset

50kg incline bench + 16kg flyes - 3 x 15 reps each

Cable press + floor press superset

3 x 8 reps each

Pull overs to EZ bar close grip press + front raise super set

3 x 8 reps each

20 minutes on bike

Diet is zero carb today. just had tuna, Egg whites and chicken.

took a couple of pictures after the workout as well. Im having lots of salt at the moment so im not exactly dry but im quite happy with my shape.

I CANT WAIT to dry out on saturday and sunday so that i really look lean.





ignore my stupid hair and face. Im getting a haircut on saturday.


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Just seen this thread from the facebook page, well done mate this is an inspirational thread to myself and hopefully others too! I can't believe the change in such a short space of time.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

J89 said:


> Just seen this thread from the facebook page, well done mate this is an inspirational thread to myself and hopefully others too! I can't believe the change in such a short space of time.


thank you very much


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Another day of low carb today. feel ok as i had 3 scoops of superpump but i felt extremely drained this morning. one more day of carb depleting and then its carb up time.

Training today was also awesome. Got 2 new PBs on wide grip chins. one with weight and one just bodyweight.

AM session:

30 minutes bike

PM session - Back

Wide grip chins:

bodyweight x 10

+20kg x 6

+40kg x 4(new PB)

+40kg x 3

bodyweight x 30 (new PB)

T-bar row -

60kg - 3 x 8 reps

40kg x 15 reps

Barbell row + powerclean superset (1 rep slow row, then 1 rep powerclean)

50kg - 3 x 12 reps

Lat pull down -

3 x 12 reps

Abs

20 minutes uphill walk.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

AC you natty mate?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> AC you natty mate?


yes I can confirm i am natural.

I will be totally honest with you all I have tried a few different prohormones over the past few years and even done a 6 week course of Anavar out of curiosity but havent touched anything like that in some time now. I may look into it again in the future, maybe to gain some size, but for now what im doing is working for me natural so i genuinely dont feel i need it.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Whats your BF % at mate?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

miguelmolez said:


> Whats your BF % at mate?


havent had it tested but i would estimate at about 10%, maybe 9.

Its carb up day today. im carbing up today and tomorrow then cutting carbs on saturday. I will be sodium loading today and tomorrow as well then cutting out salt on saturday. i will drink 8-10 litres of water as well then cut out water on saturday evening. should leave me nice and dry


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

carb up day is going well. my food for the day is:

protein source:

600g chicken

car sources:

20 rice cakes

200g rice

1kg sweet potato

= 500g carbs

It feels like SO MUCH FOOD!

Im enjoying it. adding salt to every meal and drinking 8-10 litres of water. Im going to the bathroom every 10-15 minutes though which is extremely annoying. I have to catch a bus back up to hull from london tomorrow so not sure exactly how im going to manage that. if there is no toilet on board I am totally screwed.

Did a bit of training earlier. didnt do morning cardio as Im carbing up so dont want to burn off all the carbs as energy.

Shoulders:

Standing jerk:

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

90kg x 2

100kg fail (damnit)

Behind neck push press:

60kg - 3 x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

Power cleans:

60kg - 3 x 5 reps

rear delt flyes:

12kg - 3 x 12 reps

Abs - lying leg raises and crunches

Ive got a tennis match later today for my tennis club which i cant get out of so that will be 2 hours of cardio. Ill try to win every point on my serve or with a return ace so that i dont have to burn many calories lol.

Looking forward to doing the pics on sunday. I was going to stop the diet there and normalise my diet for the last week before my holiday but im not going to now. Instead I am going to do a different approach to drying out next week and see which works better. I'll post my plan on saturday.


----------



## sk1tz0 (Nov 9, 2008)

How do you 'dry out' a week before?

Currently cutting myself, still 6plus weeks to go but id like to no how to lose as much water retention as possible?

Is it like a fighters cut? Water load all week, no food 2days out but drinking mega amounts a water n pee it out?

Or is there supps that help?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Today is the last day before final pics tomorrow morning. All is great. I'm super dry and still looking reasonably full. Ive just had broccoli, haddock and ryvita for each meal today. I have accidentally burnt myself on a sunbed as I thought the pics would look better with a tan. Hopefully I'll be less red tomorrow.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

OK guys the time is here. I am getting all of my finish pics together and cropping them to the right sizes etc so will post all of them later. however here is a sneak peek at my final transformation.

This is a 7 week diet. I didnt hold up newspapers or anything in the photos as i have no reason to lie about what i have achieved. these are 100% genuine and i have worked my absolute ass off with diet and training so please dont try and claim or assume otherwise. this thread is not for doubters or haters.

anyway sorry i had to write that. without further adieu, here is my final 7 weeks progress pic



the final 3 days of the diet were incredible. I changed so much. I owe all of that to the help of Anabolic designs CEO Joe Binley. He advised me on my sodium, carb and water intake to the letter and i followed it precisely. I dried out so well and filled out brilliantly right in time for the pictures. It was phenomenal.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of you for your support throughout this log. It has helped me stay on track and given me support on my low days.

I would also like to thank anabolic designs. I have used their Tauro test, bullk and shredabull consistently throughout the diet and it has been one of the most effective supplement stacks i have ever used. I am the leanest i have ever been and not far off my strongest so I have retained muscle brilliantly.

I now have one week left until my holiday so i will carry on my diet in the exact same manner as i did last week. the only difference being that there is no pressure to succeed. I am doing it totally for me so i wont be worried every single day about water and fat loss. It is a nice weight lifted from my shoulders.

Today however i am pigging out big style. It has been 2 weeks since i have had any kind of cheat food so im going to enjoy myself today. then back to low carb tomorrow.

once again thanks guys.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Looking good mate, very impresive. Reps.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow! that is impressive and the dedication was phenominal!

Any chance you can post your diet from day one in a whole post and how it changed, be intresting to no how you controlled to sodium and water intake to become so dry....

Well done tho mate, incredible look


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

You're in great condition AC.

Been following since the start and you've earned it mate.

Repped.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Outstanding you'll be getting some muff in Ibiza anyway lol hopefully I can achieve what you have, 3 months today until Mexico and iv started cutting today! This threads got my motivation through the roof!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

AC if u cant get pussy on ur lads hol looking like that then nothing can help you mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

u done that in 7 weeks? thats mental, have a goodun at ibiza im sure u will


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks a lot everyone.

weight was 96kg starting weight down to around 86-87kg.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

the rest of the finish pictures:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

and thats it folks


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

just caught a glimpse of this and im astonished at ur progress mate !! brilliant and well done i will read thro ur journal as i think it will be a good read


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

AC, if you don't sleigh atleast 3 birds everynight on holiday your either gay or doing something wrong. No excuses with that physique ey lad 

Top work though mate


----------



## benster (Jul 17, 2009)

Excellent work. Well done AC!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

WOW, great results!

Pictures look fantastic and natty too:thumbup1:

You must be very pleased with the end product mate?!

You're definitely gonna have a good holiday, but remember to be careful and don't come back with more than your suitcases:devil2:


----------



## damomc (May 13, 2012)

-AC- said:


> the rest of the finish pictures:
> 
> Amazing work AC, have a great holiday, you deserve it


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Epic. that is all.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

once again thanks everyone for your comments. Im still finding it hard to believe i managed it in such a short time frame lol. Im back on the diet today so no carbs until friday. then 2 days of carb up and its ibiza time.

That is it for this log as i dont want to drag it out. I am, however, going to start a new log when i get back for my strength and performance training. I have some pretty big strength goals i want to try and achieve whilst also staying under 10-12% body fat so hopefully that log will be just as successful as this one.

thanks again for your support everyone.

-AC-

ps. please 'like' my facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/AcTansformationTraining?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Fantastic stuff mate!!! Hope your chuffed with the results, diced!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Excellent progress! Really like the videos too, great journal mate.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

great transformation and journal mate, ur gonna have 1 GOOOOOOOOOOD holiday :thumb:


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

Well done. You've done very well.

How much cardio did you do a week then?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just read all of this watched the vids ect and was a good one to read another insite to training an ecto kind of guy!

But 1 question has been going through my mind all the time ive been reading it...Where did you get that wolf hat thing from?

I had one last year on a rugby weekend in blackpool as we were known as the "wolf pack" at rugby as we were always out together as a team and the amount of birds i was pulling just cause i was wearing a stupid hat haha but needless to say when i got home my sister wanted one and i cant find them anywere


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

antere07 said:


> Just read all of this watched the vids ect and was a good one to read another insite to training an ecto kind of guy!
> 
> But 1 question has been going through my mind all the time ive been reading it...Where did you get that wolf hat thing from?
> 
> I had one last year on a rugby weekend in blackpool as we were known as the "wolf pack" at rugby as we were always out together as a team and the amount of birds i was pulling just cause i was wearing a stupid hat haha but needless to say when i got home my sister wanted one and i cant find them anywere


lol it was on one of those silly market stands in a department store in london. cant even remember the name of it now. I just bought it coz it looked nice and warm. the sleeves wrap round like a scarf. I dont know why i put it on for the start pics. think i was just embarrassed by my body so wanted to make it kind of a joke.

never tried using it to pull birds though lol


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

antere07 said:


> Just read all of this watched the vids ect and was a good one to read another insite to training an ecto kind of guy!
> 
> But 1 question has been going through my mind all the time ive been reading it...Where did you get that wolf hat thing from?
> 
> I had one last year on a rugby weekend in blackpool as we were known as the "wolf pack" at rugby as we were always out together as a team and the amount of birds i was pulling just cause i was wearing a stupid hat haha but needless to say when i got home my sister wanted one and i cant find them anywere


Thousands of them on eBay. Not exactly hard to find.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Animal-Long-Scarf-Pockets-Hat-Fluffly-Soft-Warm-Winter-Girls-Boys-Ladies-Mens-/260916065876?pt=UK_Hats_Kids&var=&hash=item3cbfcf3654


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

-AC- said:


> lol it was on one of those silly market stands in a department store in london. cant even remember the name of it now. I just bought it coz it looked nice and warm. the sleeves wrap round like a scarf. I dont know why i put it on for the start pics. think i was just embarrassed by my body so wanted to make it kind of a joke.
> 
> never tried using it to pull birds though lol


Mate trust me i never took it off haha so warm aswell, Birds were all over it asking if they could have it and that was like no haha



Thatcca said:


> Thousands of them on eBay. Not exactly hard to find.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Animal-Long-Scarf-Pockets-Hat-Fluffly-Soft-Warm-Winter-Girls-Boys-Ladies-Mens-/260916065876?pt=UK_Hats_Kids&var=&hash=item3cbfcf3654


Yer i had alook last night after posting this, ide forgotten about it untill i saw it on this picture to be honest


----------



## newbie2013 (Jan 26, 2013)

Great read and great results!

You changed the routine a but along the way - is that to stimulate or part of plan?

What's next up for you?


----------

